
Study says people eat a lot at work – and it’s not too healthy - petethomas
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/06/11/study-says-people-eat-lot-work-and-not-too-healthy/cRcHKubIo5uw17GgHQvlOK/story.html
======
accrual
I've shared this experience at my workplace. There are freely available snacks
and occasional catering from local vendors. I don't find it surprising that
many take advantage of the offerings, especially of highly popular foods like
pizza.

An improvement would require both the individual and the organization to make
an effort to reduce overconsumption and promote healthier foods. Would it be
useful to apply standards like the USDA does with school cafeterias? [0]
Either way, recognizing the issue is an important first step.

[0] [https://www.fns.usda.gov/school-meals/nutrition-standards-
sc...](https://www.fns.usda.gov/school-meals/nutrition-standards-school-meal)

